

How I Met a Billlionaire and What I Learned - vladmk
http://vladmkrtumyan.blogspot.com/2013/09/how-i-met-billlionaire-and-what-i.html

======
glenra
What I learned from this article was: if you ask vague questions you tend to
get vague, boring answers. Even from a billionaire.

For instance, you could have asked things like: What's the craziest business
proposal somebody has made to you? What's the biggest business opportunity you
_missed out on_ , and why did you take a pass? Did you have a concrete, well-
defined goal for success, and if so, what is it/have you met it? Looking back
on your career, what would you rather have done differently? Who's the most
interesting/famous person _you 've_ met, and who would you still _like_ to
meet if you could?

~~~
vladmk
You're right, but I didn't care about the lunatics he met with crazy proposals
or famous interesting people. I was trying to find out how he became so
successful and his philosophies on business. The whole luck vs. skill question
for example, I didn't know he'd say luck. I also didn't know he'd give vague
answers, but that is a common mistake I'll never make again. Also there was
personal stuff, but I figured this is what people would like to hear less
about me personally. What else would you like to know? I'll be happy to answer
if I can.

------
elleferrer
I thought your questions were fine and he gave some good advice. Good advice
is rarer than rubies. Anyway, I was dying to find out - is it Bruce Lindstrom?

~~~
vladmk
One of the two founders of Costco. :-)

~~~
elleferrer
Obviously your 30-minute interview/conversation had an impact on your life
that will last a lifetime. That's awesome. Thank you for sharing that memory
with us. :)

~~~
vladmk
Much appreciated. Thanks for taking your time to read it, hope it helped you a
little bit too. :)

------
dmak
Not to be rude, but it just seemed like a stealth brag post.

~~~
vladmk
Really? It happened a year ago and I figured I'd share it eventually. I met
him through my mom, I didn't think it was bragging, kind of uncool imo. I
could have said "personal connections", but then I'd be trying to brag...guess
you can't please everyone.

